
Reversible changes: consider a bucket of water - headalgorithm
https://www.lesswrong.com/posts/zrunBA8B5bmm2XZ59/reversible-changes-consider-a-bucket-of-water
======
marianicolae
If you want to listen to this article in audio, here's a link:
[https://www.listle.io/#/article/352068679](https://www.listle.io/#/article/352068679)

